# Nominees for February's "best" journal?



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2012)

Post up your nominees! Nominate yourself, nominate a friend.

There's a $100 gift voucher to *IronMagLabs *up for grabs, ladies and gentlemen!


Daily journal updates
Training/Diet Details
Progress Pictures
Training Videos
All of the above will help you win! 

Start your journal in this subforum today. Now!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 23, 2012)

_Bump!_

Who you got?

Which IronMagazine member has done a great job THIS month?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 23, 2012)

Nominate yourself. Nominate a friend.

The review process is in motion! 

Who couldn't use $100 in a gift voucher from IML?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 23, 2012)

Silver-back


----------



## XYZ (Feb 23, 2012)

Juggernaut.

It's been rolling along for some time onw and he's kept up on it almost daily.  Over 34,000 views?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2012)

Yellowmoomba.... Little fanfare.  No attacking other members.... just nothing but kick ass workouts for several years.  High performance athlete for sure.


----------



## make (Feb 23, 2012)

Who you got?(snip)


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

AZZA for the win, i have no vids but fuck i am trying hard right now….


----------



## SFW (Feb 23, 2012)

> Silver-back


 
Bump!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 24, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> AZZA for the win, i have no vids but fuck i am trying hard right now???.


 

LOL, you can't vote for yourself.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^^ haHA  Fwiw, I did say nominate yourself... 

Azza with the self promotion! 

Post a vid, az, and you're in the running.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> _Bump!_
> 
> *Who you got?*
> 
> Which IronMagazine member has done a great job THIS month?





make said:


> Who you got?[IMG ]h ttp(snip)ed.info/g. gif[/I MG]



You, sir, are done.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

Saney


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ haHA  Fwiw, I did say nominate yourself...
> 
> Azza with the self promotion!
> 
> Post a vid, az, and you're in the running.



I cant post a vid, i feel its queer and to much negative feed back, would you settle for me voting for myself again?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I cant post a vid, i feel its queer and to much negative feed back, *would you settle for me voting for myself again?*



Pretty sure that's not going to cut it this month, good sir.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

MOAR NOMINEEZ!!! 



REDDOG309 said:


> *Silver-back*



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...nt-know-how-workout-please-dont-judge-me.html*



XYZ said:


> *Juggernaut.*
> 
> It's been rolling along for some time onw and he's kept up on it almost daily.  Over 34,000 views?



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/107249-juggernaut-journal.html*



JerseyDevil said:


> *Yellowmoomba*.... Little fanfare.  No attacking other members.... just nothing but kick ass workouts for several years.  High performance athlete for sure.



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...hted-vest-combos-circuits-plyos-bag-work.html*



azza1971 said:


> *AZZA *for the win, i have no vids but fuck i am trying hard right now???.



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/154656-azza-s-2012-lifting-iron.html*


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just thought i would nominate myself again, update my journal daily and give rep to the mods…….LOL


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2012)

Got vids?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2012)

i am trying to get that worked out…….


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

A few: X-Factor, davegmb, JerseyDevil, and Juggernaut

All have been close to every day and/or doing new programs that are great to check out the results.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> A few: *X-Factor, davegmb, JerseyDevil, and Juggernaut*
> 
> All have been close to every day and/or doing new programs that are great to check out the results.



And _you_, omerta! 

_Pssst_... JerseyDevil won last month.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2012)

*omerta2010



x~factor



davegmb*


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 1, 2012)

Can someone apart from me nominate me please, i need to win……….


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yellowmoomba.... Little fanfare.  No attacking other members.... just nothing but kick ass workouts for several years.  High performance athlete for sure.



Thanks Jersey.    Just noticed this thread.

I'm glad I found this website 9 years ago    It's taken my game to another level, met some great "internet gym rats" and keeps me motivated.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

*February's "best" journal nominees*


*Silver_Back*
*juggernaut*
*yellowmoomba* 
*azza1971* 
*omerta2010*
*x~factor*
*davegmb*


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just checked over the journals, they are all good, some interesting reading and takes on exercise’s. I do need to win though……….


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Can someone apart from me nominate me please, i need to win?????????.



Fine I'll vote for you on one condition:

I expect an in depth placebo review.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

ok baby, if i win, i will review the IM products order with my GV


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Fine I'll vote for you on one condition:
> 
> I expect an in depth placebo review.



You know i ordered some PEPS from Labpe?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You know i ordered some PEPS from Labpe?



yeah.... 


And your point is?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> yeah....
> 
> 
> And your point is?



I just realised earlier you are a rep??????..


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)

After consideration of all the fine possibilities, *Silver_Back* was selected for February's "best journal". Congratulations to this member and _thank you_ to _all _the nominees  for their contributions to the journal section!



REDDOG309 said:


> Silver-back





SFW said:


> Bump!





bigbenj said:


> Saney


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay!

I won something..

What the fuck did I win, and where do I get it at?


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2012)

How about Seanp156's journal. Consistent updates for like 5 years, and plenty of videos to go with it.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yay!
> 
> I won something..
> 
> What the fuck did I win, and where do I get it at?



Yes you did, I will send you a $100 voucher code in a few...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^^ 

And thanks for the nominee, fufu. I'll create a March thread ASAP.


----------

